# G4 en bout de course ?



## fatalitas (22 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne suis pas un grand spécialiste de l'informatique, vous allez probablement vous en rendre compte!

Voilà mon problème. 
Depuis quelques temps, le ventilateur de mon portable se déclenche quasiment dès l'ouverture, ce qu'il ne faisait pas avant. J'ai l'impression que l'ordi rame sévère: les pages mettent du temps à s'afficher, l'écriture (juste en vous écrivant par exemple!) est très lente et le petit disque de couleur (vous savez celui qui se déclenche quand l'ordi rame justement!) se met en marche sans arrêt, dès que je veux afficher une nouvelle page par exemple.  
Dernier indice: la batterie tient de moins en moins longtemps; avec même une petite surprise il y deux jours: l'écran s'est éteint quelques minutes après que je l'ai débranché du secteur! C'était la première fois qu'il me faisait ça.

Est-ce un problème de fatigue du portable? Ce G4 (un 17') date de fin 2004, se fait-il vieux et est-ce que ça pourrait être la cause de sa lenteur? Bref est-il en bout de course?
Merci à l'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2007)

fatalitas a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> Je ne suis pas un grand sp&#233;cialiste de l'informatique, vous allez probablement vous en rendre compte!
> 
> ...



Dis-nous en un peu plus, quel G4 ? Fr&#233;quence du processeur ? Combien de place te reste-il sur le disque ? Combien de m&#233;moire vive (ram) ? Quelle version de mac OSX ?

Quelques conseils d&#233;j&#224;, il faut de temps en temps r&#233;parer les autorisations via l'utilitaire de disques, &#231;a corrige les bugs &#233;ventuels, il faut toujours veiller &#224; laisser au minimum 5 go de libre sur le DD et plus si possible. Pour que OSX tourne correctement il faut 512 mo de ram au moins et plus il y en a mieux c'est.

Si vraiment l'ordi rame &#233;norm&#233;ment, que la roue tourne pendant plus de 10 sec, que parfois tout se bloque, c'est le disque qui rend probablement l'&#226;me, &#231;a se change facilement et &#231;a co&#251;te pas une fortune.

Tu parles apparemment d'un powerbook 17 de 2004 (probablement un g4 1,33 ghz) donc c'est encore loin d'&#234;tre un anc&#234;tre, il peut fonctionner de mani&#232;re v&#233;loce, du moins aussi vite qu'au 1er jour.


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2007)

c'est un problème récurrent (ce qui ne veut pas dire que tu aies le même problème que les autres).
Regarde dans le moniteur d'activités l'utilisation de ton cpu (et si tu es en 10.4, installe le widget istat pro, et regarde tes fans et cpu, et le process qui sollicite tout le monde)

9 fois sur 10 c'est un problème d'imprimante qui cherche à imprimer une page


----------



## fatalitas (22 Septembre 2007)

Merci de vos réponses.

Alors.
C'est un G4 avec un processeur de 1,5 Ghz et une mémoire de 512 Mo.
Comment savoir que est ma version de Mac OsX?

Par contre, en vérifiant grâce à vos conseils, je constate qu'il reste 12,83 Go... Or, c'est un chiffre que je surveille régulièrement (après avoir déjà eu un quasi blocage il y a quelques mois: il restait moins d'un Go!)  et je suis quasi certain qu'il me restait près de 40 Go il y a quelques jours... Comment se fait-il que je sois passé de 40 Go à 12 ?! Est-ce possible ? Je n'ai rien téléchargé me semble-t-il...

C'est où le "moniteur d'activités? Et le cpu en 10,4  kézako ?!

En attendant de lire vos réponses, je vais voir si je peux soulager le disque pour voir si ça viendrait de ça. Bizarre tout de même de passer de 39 Go à 12...  non?!


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2007)

version osX : menu pomme à propos de ce mac
si 10.3 > panther > moniteur d'activités (dans applications / utilitaires)
si 10.4 > Tiger, charge istat pro dans la section widget d'apple, c'est plus précis je trouve en un clin d'oeil pour voir un process fou et gourmand 

Et tu nous reviens


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2007)

fatalitas a dit:


> En attendant de lire vos réponses, je vais voir si je peux soulager le disque pour voir si ça viendrait de ça. Bizarre tout de même de passer de 39 Go à 12...  non?!




C'est pas normal en effet, tu utilises des logiciels de p2p ?
Et quand tu redémarres ta machine tu retrouves cette place perdue ou pas ?


----------



## fatalitas (22 Septembre 2007)

Suite...

Alors avant de fermer l'ordi tout à l'heure, j'ai demandé à Onyx de nettoyer. Résultat: il me reste 13,19 Go; pas gagné grand chose mais bon!

Vleroy, je suis donc en 10.3.9; j'ai suivi ton aide et suis parvenu au moniteur d'activités: je fais quoi après? Charger itsat pro: comment?  Et c'est où widget d'apple?

Jaipatoukompri, c'est quoi des logiciels de p2p?

Je vous avais prévenu que j'étais nul!


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2007)

fatalitas a dit:


> Suite...
> 
> Alors avant de fermer l'ordi tout à l'heure, j'ai demandé à Onyx de nettoyer. Résultat: il me reste 13,19 Go; pas gagné grand chose mais bon!
> 
> ...




T'inquiètes on en connaît des plus nuls 
Les logiciels de p2p (peer to peer) pour télécharger sur les réseaux genre, tu sais quoi le "pire to pire" ! 

Dans le moniteur d'activité, tout en haut dansle menu déroulant tu choisis "toutes les opérations", ensuite tu cliques sur la barre processeur et tu classes selon un ordre décroissant, tu regardes si tu as pas un processus qui prendrait 90 % du CPU (processeur) pour rien, ton problème pourrait venir de là.

13 go de libre c'est suffisant. Par contre, pour profiter pleinement de ta machine, une avoir 1 go de ram au lieu de 512 ça serait pas du luxe, c'est dommage sinon d'avoir une bonne machine mais qui est sous exploitée par un manque de ram, c'est un peu comme avoir une voiture de sport avec des pneus trops fins quoi


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2007)

1/ istat pro est un widget donc dashboard donc tiger, et toi t'es en panther!!! (là , c'est plus une question de nul en informatique, regarde ce que je t'ai écris!!! )
Une fois dans le moniteur, tu regardes l'utilisation de ta cpu, toutes applications fermées
tu choisis l'option montrer toutes les opérations en haut du moniteur, et tu nous reviens avec les chiffres.
Si c'est encore une imprimante, tu vas le voir tout de suite 
au pire, cela nous donnera des renseignements

Denière question dans la même veine que jaipatoukompri : est-ce que ton disque ne serait pas filevaulté?


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Deni&#232;re question dans la m&#234;me veine que jaipatoukompri :* est-ce que ton disque ne serait pas filevault&#233;?*



Ah nan mais tu le fais expr&#232;s   
Il va rien comprendre &#224; ta question une fois de plus et c'est normal :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah nan mais tu le fais exprès
> Il va rien comprendre à ta question une fois de plus et c'est normal :rateau:



qu'il comprenne ou pas, si il a coché l'option, il doit bien s'en souvenir, sinon, je ne peux plus faire grand chose pour lui sauf que de lui suggérer un compte invité.


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> qu'il comprenne ou pas, si il a coché l'option, il doit bien s'en souvenir, sinon, je ne peux plus faire grand chose pour lui sauf que de lui suggérer un compte invité.



Tu ferais mieux de lui dire où est-ce déjà qu'on voit si filevault est activé ou pas, pour la plupart des gens ils savent déjà pas ce que c'est et en plus ils savent encore moins s'il l'ont activé ou pas.


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Tu ferais mieux de lui dire où est-ce déjà qu'on voit si filevault est activé ou pas, pour la plupart des gens ils savent déjà pas ce que c'est et en plus ils savent encore moins s'il l'ont activé ou pas.



sûrement (je faisais remarquer en préliminaire que ton idée n'est pas saugrenue, et qu'il faudra vérifier aussi le filevault). Mais comme 9 fois sur 10, c'est une page d'une imprimante qui n'est aps passée et qui sature la CPU, je laisse finir cette étape, que je pense avoir largement détaillé (accès, opérations à faire et compte-rendus à nous donner). A moins que?


----------



## fatalitas (24 Septembre 2007)

Merci encore pour votre aide! 
Trop occupé, je n'ai pu revenir avant.

Alors, les chiffres.
Dans le Cpu )  je sais ce que c'est  maintenant!), le processus qui prend le plus de place, c'est safari: 27 à 31.
D'autre part, je n'ai pas d'imprimante: je ne pense pas que cela pourrait venir de là...
Encore autre chose, depuis le nettoyage Onyx, le ventilo se déclenche beaucoup moins... Est-ce que ça aurait été utile?

Maintenant, bien vu Jaipatoutcompris: qu'est-ce que c'est que: "filvaulté"?


----------



## vleroy (24 Septembre 2007)

1/ onyx, avec les options de base ne peut &#234;tre qu'utile (mais une fois de temps en temps/ pas tous les jours).
2/ Tu n'as pas donn&#233; d'&#233;lements sur p2p donc on va admettre &#233;galement que ce n'est pas &#231;a.
3/ Imprimante non plus, sinon, on le verrait en activit&#233; (d'ailleurs ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne se produit d'autant plus qu'aucune imprimante n'est branch&#233.
4/ Question pourquoi Safari apparait dans le moniteur, alors que je t'aid emand&#233; de fermer toutes les applications?
5/ Filavault (je ne suis plus certain que cette option &#233;tait dans panther). Pour s'en assurer, ouvre pr&#233;f&#233;rence syst&#232;me, en haut onglet s&#233;curit&#233;. V&#233;rifie que le compte n'est pas filevault&#233;.
6/ Il reste enfin trois voies (donc celle de TOX ):
- encrassement des ventilos (fais une recherche sur la voie du nettoyage ventilateur)
- la carte m&#232;re qui faiblit?
- le DD qui patine (faire un apple hardware test)


----------



## Tox (24 Septembre 2007)

Comme le proposait jaipatoukompri, il reste aussi la piste du disque dur, non ?


----------



## Capmari (24 Septembre 2007)

Sous Onyx, on peut lancer le script quotidien tous les jours, il n' ya pas de mal ? 
Rassurez-moi !


----------



## double-clic (24 Septembre 2007)

Fatalitas, j'ai précisemment le même soucis que toi alors, sur un PowerBook G4 1,5 Ghz, 1 Go de Ram, 80 Go de DD avec Tiger installé alors autant dire que j'ai lu attentivement tout le déroulé du post..  

Les symptômes chez moi: des temps de calculs très très longs [la roue colorée à n'en plus finir], des gels intempestifs, du bruit anormal au niveau de ce que je 'croyais' être le ventilo. Je dis ça parce que j'ai trouvé ces infos très intéressantes sur cet autre post:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118202

Le problème viendrait donc du DD? :mouais: 

Je pense peut-être à la hate mais ce serait inutile alors de lancer des processus de réparation du style 'Onyx' et autres démarrage à partir du DVD de Tiger [j'ai essayé au passage, et je n'ai pas pu en appuyant sur 'C']??  

Sinon, quelles solutions alternatives?  

La solution finale, l'achat d'un nouveau DD? 
Si oui, vous connaitriez une boîte serieuse où acheter ou commander?

*FATALITAS, A FOND AVEC TOI EN TOUT CAS*, et merci d'avance à tous pour vos conseils utiles, car malgré tout, je reste dans la mouise..


----------



## baltique (24 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

je vous conseille de faire une sauvegarde et de réinstaller panther. C'est pas parce que c'est un mac qu'un bon formatage n'est pas nécessaire  ...Après, si c'est toujours pareil, il est possible que le disque dur soit fatigué mais cela me semble bizarre vu l'utilisation basique (ce n'est pas méchant) de fatalitas...Pour l'achat d'un disque dur, macway est sérieux. Attention aux différentes spécificités du disque à acheter. Contactez le service client, ils sont rapides et sympa...

Pour réinstaller Panther, insérer le DVD, éteindre le mac et maintenir la touche "C" enfoncée

bon courage   ,

jerome


----------



## Tox (24 Septembre 2007)

baltique a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je vous conseille de faire une sauvegarde et de réinstaller panther. C'est pas parce que c'est un mac qu'un bon formatage n'est pas nécessaire  ...Après, si c'est toujours pareil, il est possible que le disque dur soit fatigué mais cela me semble bizarre vu l'utilisation basique (ce n'est pas méchant) de fatalitas...


Effectivement, le Mac est aussi victime de la fragmentation. Par contre l'usure d'un disque ne dépend pas uniquement (loin de là) de son utilisation. Ces petites bêtes sont d'un naturel fragile; cela reste de la mécanique. Certains meurent sous garantie, c'est tout dire


----------



## Charly777 (24 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> il faut toujours veiller à laisser au minimum 5 go de libre sur le DD et plus si possible.



Il me semblait que c'était 10% du DD qu'il fallait laisser vierge et non 5 gigas... ce qui est différent si notre ami à 8gigas et je passe ceux qui ont 160 gigas...

Enfin, il me semblait :mouais:


----------



## fatalitas (24 Septembre 2007)

Merci à tous!

Par manque de temps, je n'ai pas pu encore essayer toutes vos idées...
Par contre, depuis le nettoyage d'Onyx d'il y a deux jours, ça va beaucoup mieux! Le disque se déclenche beaucoup moins, le ventilo (ou ce que je crois être le ventilo, cf Doubleclic) aussi... Il y a donc du mieux, manifestement!
Mais je ne me fais pas trop d'illusion: je me doute que c'est un bidouillage temporaire. Je vais explorer vos pistes.


----------

